

The End of Early Adoption - breily
http://howtosplitanatom.com/news/the-end-of-early-adoption/

======
parker
I think early adoption is a fairly immutable aspect of product marketing,
especially in the technology industry.

Courting these early adopters will never stop being an integral part of any
product launch. Of course facebook is past the point of early adoption,
because that was about 59 million users ago.

But any new tech product will have to face the same arduous task of finding
people to use its wares, tell their friends, and move their product along its
life cycle...

